# SS 14.02.15 - Berwald #3 "Sinfonie Singulière"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Franz Berwald (1796 - 1868)*

Symphony No. 3 in C major "Sinfonie Singulière_"_, Op. 120

1. Allegro fuocoso
2. Adagio - Scherzo (Allegro assai) - Adagio
3. Finale: Presto

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm not familiar with Berwald so this will be a fun weekend for me. I've only got one recording of this work so I'll be going with this one:

View attachment 63748


Neeme Järvi/Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Jarvi for me also (but a different sleeve!).


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Something home grown!








..









Sixten Ehrling and the London Symphony recorded/released in 1968 by Decca (Re-released by Bluebell records on CD)

Universally acclaimed as the best interpretations of Berwald's third and fourth symphonies!  (Ehrling's later remake with the Malmö Symphony for BIS are paced almost exactly the same, but the Malmö orchestra don't match the quality of the London SO! And the late 1960's Decca engineering is stunning)

/ptr


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

I have to admit I've never heard this symphony...I think I'll go with this recording I've found on Qobuz










Radiosymfonikerna, Esa-Pekka Salonen


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I remember listening to this ages ago, but don't remember it well, so it will be a pleasure to revisit. Dausgard/Danish National Radio Symphony will be spinning in my house.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Berlin Philharmonic/Markevitch for myself.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Mahlerian said:


> Berlin Philharmonic/Markevitch for myself.


Absolutely! . . .

And Markevitch's Schubert's_ Fourth_ is to die for. He just dramatically nails that first movement like his life depended on it. Every other reading I've heard of this sounds positively soporific by way of comparison.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

For me:

Berwald Symphony 3
Okko Kamu/Helsingborgs Symfoniorkester

I don't believe I had ever heard his name until a couple of weeks ago, here on TC.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Was this thing re-numbered at some point? I'm going with Markevitch and the BPO. Never heard anything by Berwald before, and I'm not certain of what I'll be listening to tomorrow.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I really like Berwald and shall enjoy this version.
I recommend this set to any one interested


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

ptr said:


> Something home grown!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did not notice your comments about this other version by Ehrling before I posted mine. So will try to find it on Spotify for comparison


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Roy Goodman and the Swedish Radio Symphony.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I've owned Kamu, Jarvi, Markevitch, and Dausgaard *Berwald* Symphonies. As i recall, all had good things to say, but the works didn't cast a lasting impression. For curiosity and participation, I'll check YT for Salonen and Ehrling.:tiphat:


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

I don't have this in my meager collection, so I need to rely on the Naxos library:

I'm choosing this:









With ptr's recommendation and a nice picture of snowy Stockholm on the cover, how can I go wrong?


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

had the Jarvi and Gothenburg set on pre recorded cassette years ago but have now got hold of it on CD-interesting to note the alternate recordings listed on this 'thread'!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Roy Goodman & Swedish Radio Symphony


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Coming to the end of this symphony now. Malmö SO with Ehrling conducting. One of those composers I don't listen to very often, but when I do, I'm very impressed. Some interesting passages that put him above Beethoven in terms of "groundbreaking", paving the way for the modern age of orchestral writing, but not quite as groundbreaking as Berlioz.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Wasn't there a set of the Symphonies on Naxos? I used to own it but I must have pruned it out of my collection because I never listen to them....I'll check Spotify as well.

Just checked...the Naxos recording is the one that pops up, but only 3 movements...I hope that it is a 3 movement Symphony.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Triplets said:


> Wasn't there a set of the Symphonies on Naxos? I used to own it but I must have pruned it out of my collection because I never listen to them....I'll check Spotify as well.
> 
> Just checked...the Naxos recording is the one that pops up, but only 3 movements...I hope that it is a 3 movement Symphony.


Think someone mentioned them above; Okko Kamu with Helsingborg Symphony Orchestra, decent interpretations, slightly undermined by the orchestra.

/ptr


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

ptr said:


> Think someone mentioned them above; Okko Kamu with Helsingborg Symphony Orchestra, decent interpretations, slightly undermined by the orchestra.
> 
> /ptr


Good grief, I didn't realize those Naxos recordings were Kamu and Helsingborg; I would have thought that Naxos had used one of their Eastern European Orchestras. I am listening now on Spotify and remembering that I used to like this piece. I think that I had brought the CD to work with me many years ago and listened to it as background music for a while (I had a 5 CD Changer at work and wouldn't change the CDs for months). I believe I lost the CDs when the aforementioned changer ate them. This is a nice genial work, stylisticaly somewhere between Schubert and Schumann. Great choice.


----------

